# Lid for my Milk Crate



## mud

Anyone got any ideas for a top to a standard milk crate? Ive got a couple of crates and would like a latchable lid for mine just incase I have an unexpected yard sale!! Pics if ya gotem

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## reelax84

I used a few inches off the bottom of another milk crate and installed it with marine hinges from boaters world.


----------



## straps57

reelax84 said:


> I used a few inches off the bottom of another milk crate and installed it with marine hinges from boaters world.


Can also be done simply with some rope and a bungee to secure it.


----------



## Rolo

Some guys have used wood and hinges. It works but you have to deal with the wood, protect or replace it. You can cut the bottom off another crate then use hinges, wire ties or something to attach the old bottom to make you new lid. If you want hinges, I would look into plastic hinges and stainless hardware. The bigger wire ties hold up pretty good and keep things real simple. You will want a way to keep the lid closed in case things go wrong. A small bunge will work or a latch of some kind. You can do a google search on this. There is a ton of info out there. Let me know if I can help. 

Rolo


----------



## Wilber

Why not use a teflon cutting board, it does double duty.

PS Norfolk plastics sells some really nice stuff in bulk.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

Howsabout putting some type of easy open, springloaded latch on the lid. That way if you do go under, the latch will be closed and hopefully you wont loose the crate contents.


----------



## lil red jeep

Wilber said:


> Why not use a teflon cutting board, it does double duty.
> 
> PS Norfolk plastics sells some really nice stuff in bulk.


That's what I was going to suggest. Pretty easy to work with and it would serve as a nice cutting board.


----------



## Hannibal

I use 1/4" plywood tied with zip ties. Not too heavy and serves double duty as a cutting board. When it gets too beat up - just cut a new peice. Mine served me well all summer.


----------



## mud

cool thanks guys as i think I will do a combo as you guys had some great ideas. Ill take the bottom off one milk crate I have sitting around use plastic zip ties for hinges with a bungie cord to secure it shut then mount my cutting board in place with more zip ties. I have pole holders in the rear of my milk crate so it will have to open from the rear and put the hinges toward my back. Just not sure how steady the zip tie hinges will be so i may try a stainless hinge of some sort but will surely go with the cutting board on top.


----------



## outfishin28

linkin park, good song


----------



## Mdt1992

Hannibal said:


> I use 1/4" plywood tied with zip ties. Not too heavy and serves double duty as a cutting board. When it gets too beat up - just cut a new peice. Mine served me well all summer.


exaxctly what i use works great, and i drilled a hole on one edge and put half a bungee cord in it to latch it down to the crate, been on there since april and still good as when i put it on


----------



## mud

Hannibal said:


> I use 1/4" plywood tied with zip ties. Not too heavy and serves double duty as a cutting board. When it gets too beat up - just cut a new peice. Mine served me well all summer.



thanks! might have to give that a shot as it seems quicker and I like the disposable end...plus it floats!!


----------



## chefish

mud said:


> I have pole holders in the rear of my milk crate so it will have to open from the rear and put the hinges toward my back.



You could always make it open to one side or the other as well.


----------



## mud

Cool Check it out. Left a lip on the top for a shelf. Used zip ties (4) for hinges and it came out rather well just didnt have a blue crate but I dont really care about matching colors. Next step will be to find a cutting board and drill holes in it for zip ties then attach it to the lid. Good thing about this is I can remove the hinges so it will open to my back or away from me towards the pole holders. I have a bungie with a hook on the end for each side for securing it shut so nothing will fall out if I turtle. What you think?


----------



## pier_man0909

looks good


----------

